# Joycon+PAC?



## jmcguire525 (Jul 13, 2012)

Damn I'm glad to see so many car installs, I remember pushing to get usb audio when the n7 first came out just for that and what has happened along the way is incredible... Just had to get that out of the way b/c I love all these projects and I'm finally ready to get mine done after putting it off and then buying a new car.

Anyway, I haven't been able to find out for sure yet if the joycon exr will work by itself with my jeep, but I have read on another forum of someone using a pac device connected to a joycon ex in a challenger. Anyone have advice? I have a 2006 Jeep SRT8, I'll have the joycon exr soon and I guess I'll start messing with it first to see if it can work by itself with my vehicle unless someone has more info.

BTW, I've switched to a 2013 N7 running the latest CM11 and a kernel with USB OTG charging. its working about as good as USB rom, CM11 switches flawlessly to USB audio and the kernel allows me to charge the tablet and put it in deep sleep, the only downside is there is not selectable setting for USB OTG power in the settings like Timur had for FI mode.


----------



## naiku (Feb 24, 2013)

Love the Jeep SRT8 

As for the Joycon and the PAC, I am 99.9% sure that yes it should work fine. I think someone on here uses one in a Ford, I use something similar in my car but instead of a PAC I use a Connects2 harness (required less programming, from my understanding of it the PAC needs to be programmed to the inputs coming from the steering wheel, with the Connects2 I did not need to do that). I am not 100% sure on how it works with the PAC, but for me along with the Connects2 box I had to pick up a generic harness (this would be the piece that joins the Connects2 to an aftermarket head unit, different ones for different manufacturers).

I then connected this generic harness to the inputs on the Joycon, and used my laptop to set up the Joycon in the same way as I would if it was connected directly to a resistance based and not CAN-BUS set up for my steering wheel.


----------

